# Latest VC recipient



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2009)

Trooper Mark Donaldson has today became the latest Australian to be awarded a VC, the first since the Vietnam war.
Australian digger Trooper Mark Donaldson awarded Victoria Cross for heroic gallantry

His VC citation reads - 


> For most conspicuous acts of gallantry in action in a circumstance of great peril in Afghanistan as part of the Special Operations Task Group during 'Operation Slipper', Oruzgan Province, Afghanistan.
> 
> Trooper Mark Gregor Donaldson enlisted into the Australian Army on 18 June 2002.
> 
> ...


From Sky News: Full text of Donaldson VC citation


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2009)

Fu*kin A, one hell of a soldier.... We all owe that kid a beer....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## parsifal (Jan 16, 2009)

I read he is the first recipient of the VC from any nation in over 40 years. As a mark of respect he was saluted by the Chief Of the Defence Forces, Angus Houston, our highest ranking officer.

He is a member of one of the most exclusive clubs in the world, with only 10 other surviving recipients alive in the world today. 

True to Australian style, Trooper Donaldson does not believe he is a hero, just a mate, doing what mates do

He can be my friend anytime


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2009)

Heros get sung about in songs and ditties.... Piss on that...

This guy did it right and he deserves this honor...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2009)

Agreed Dan. Parsifal I believe a Kiwi was awarded a VC a year or two ago?


----------



## parsifal (Jan 16, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Agreed Dan. Parsifal I believe a Kiwi was awarded a VC a year or two ago?




I'll stand corrected on that. I was relying what I had seen on the news, shows how much you can rely on the media


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2009)

Hell of a soldier


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2009)

TO


----------



## timshatz (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeez, that guy was superman. Amazing he survived.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2009)

B****y marvellous! He deserves all the praise he can shoulder, as well as the 'Cross. And, he is still alive to recieve it, which is almost unusual for a V.C. recipient.


----------



## breadroll (Jan 16, 2009)

IIRC There have been 3 recipients of the VC since the War on Terror began. The Aussie SASR Trooper, a Kiwi SASR Trooper, and a Brit Squaddie earned one in Iraq as well.

Footnote: My Great-Great Uncle earned a VC as a Blenheim Pilot during WW2. He also lived to recieve his award.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, that guy certainly deserves it! He did two or three things in there that would warrant one.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Heinz (Jan 17, 2009)

His first Australian in 40years to receive the VC.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 17, 2009)

The forty year 'gap' closes as they meet one another...





Keith Payne's story...

PAYNE


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2009)

Well deserved!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Any beer is on me mate!


----------

